# 'Grip Tape' brand VS. "Talon'



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I have used these simple add-on's to enhance my feel with various pistols over the years. At first Talon seemed the only game in town then a couple of years ago I started hearing about "GripTape". First Talon's are well engineered for the specific model. Talon offers two different textures, rubberized and granulated (Sandpaper like). I have used both and will say why I like each. The granulated seems to have a stiffer paper backing which tend to cover textures already on the gun and more thoroughly smooths the underlying texture out, to your hand. At the same time the 'Granulate' offers a all weather, non-slip grip, that I found reassuring on my carry guns. My wife hates this kind, but I am a fan. The rubberized version seems to be Talon's biggest seller and was "GripTapes' only offering. The covering is pretty similar from both companies it allows your hand to sink deeper into the gun's actual texture, but it softens the real aggressive features. I find the 'lugs' on the Springfield XDM to be aggressive and they are still gripping you with this rubberized texture, just not as hard. My wife demands these on all her guns, I just say yes M'adam, or M'aam.

So what are the differences both companies offer black, a version of FDE, and gray. "GripTapes are better labeled per model with the packaging in a plastic see through envelope, I think they store better. Talon is in a plain envelope that you have to open to know what it contains, not as good but I have used them this way for a long time, it does not really bother me.

"GripTape's" do not cover the backstrap often, they are just a little skimpy to me, but then they cost about half. They do work.

Both need that hairdryer or heat gun to completely form them to the grip.

Talon covers more models and offer two textures, they have been at it longer. They do cost more, but I will likely order more Talons just brand loyalty more than much else.


----------



## reloaderDean (Jun 13, 2018)

Talon grips seem to loose their adhesivness in 9 - 12 months for me on my EDC pistol. Looking at alternatives to shelling out $20 per year for something as simple as that.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I have some granulate on my XDS45 that I carried several years I did get a small piece torn off but it's just cosmetic. Those are stable as are all our range guns. You could try GripTape as they are about half price and while they don't cover it all they cover most, and maybe their adhesive is better for you.

I did a S&W Shield 45 and my KelTec PMR-30 since the OP. I needed to run that hair dryer several times to get it shrunk down and sticking.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

I have some 2 year and counting Talons on my daily carrier. Still hanging on. 
Read and follow the instructions carefully. I read that one on a forum, site, or the like before putting them on. 
I like 'em. I'll be watching for some tape brand ideas, but for other projects.


----------



## RUT (Aug 28, 2008)

I've had better luck with Tractiongrips. They're less expensive and tend to adhere better, at least to me.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

RUT said:


> I've had better luck with Tractiongrips. They're less expensive and tend to adhere better, at least to me.


Yes I have them on the two guns A XD40 Service M2, and a Taurus G2C, but they do not cover as much area as Talon does. I can't say about the adhesion yet as they have only been on a few months. I just bought a new Shield in 40 (M1.0) and a M&P40C (M2.0) , I ordered Talons for them especially considering the large area covered by the aggressive texture on the M&P40C, I wanted to cover all that.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I've had Talon sandpaper grips on 3 of my Glocks for several years in temps ranging from 40 - 106. They've never moved or curled. When I first put them on without reading the instructions, they did start to peel off on corners. I contacted Talon & the rep stressed the importance of heating with a hair dryer & cleaning the area with alcohol. That did the trick.
Besides the better grip on the gun, I can hand my Glock 21 to my girlfriend who has smaller hands & a weaker grip & she's able to shoot it without the gun shifting in her hand.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

win231 said:


> I've had Talon sandpaper grips on 3 of my Glocks for several years in temps ranging from 40 - 106. They've never moved or curled. When I first put them on without reading the instructions, they did start to peel off on corners. I contacted Talon & the rep stressed the importance of heating with a hair dryer & cleaning the area with alcohol. That did the trick.
> Besides the better grip on the gun, I can hand my Glock 21 to my girlfriend who has smaller hands & a weaker grip & she's able to shoot it without the gun shifting in her hand.


Personally I prefer the granular sandpaper style. always a god grip without regard to the environmental conditions. I have them on my XDS45 that I carried for several years, on my LC9s Pro and on my G-33. The wife likes the other so I just go with rubberized these days, but I do clean with alcohol and spend some time with the hardryer.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Neither my wife nor I like the built-in, um, texture of the grip of her Kel-Tec P-3AT.
The fix was not only easy to achieve, but free-of-charge.

I asked the local bicycle-shop owner for a punctured or torn bicycle-tire inner tube. He was very happy to give me one.
I cut a section of appropriate length from the discarded tube and, with the aid of slightly soapy water, slipped it over the Kel-Tec's grip.

The black latex material clings to the skin of our hands without abrasion of any kind.
The pistol doesn't twist or shift in our hands. Our grip on the pistol stays firm and stable.

Try it.
You may like it.
And even if you don't, the price is right.


----------



## penak (Mar 6, 2019)

Subscribed to this one


----------

